# After Removing Wallpaper, What to do about glue leftovers?



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 2, 2009)

After removing the wallpaper, (I have never done this before, usually just painted over it) how do you remove any glue that is left or make the wall smooth? I am dealing with about 80 - 100 year old plaster and lathe. NOT really interested in ripping the lathe and plaster out, but want smooth (at least as smooth as 100 plaster will allow)walls to paint afterwards. The reason I have never done this is because my fear of what I will find underneath the wallpaper, or more so what will be left of the wall paper/wp glue)

Thank You


----------



## travelover (Nov 2, 2009)

I use a wall paper steamer to remove the paper - it seems to loosen the glue more than solvents. After the paper is removed, I use TSP cleaner to take off all the remaining paste. Then spackle gouges, as mentioned in the other post.


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 3, 2009)

I have heard ALOT about this TSP, what exactly is it? Does it really work that well? I have never removed the wallpaper in any house I have been in, afraid to find out I couldnt get the glue off and then it would look worse that what I already have.


----------



## travelover (Nov 3, 2009)

Evil Scotsman said:


> I have heard ALOT about this TSP, what exactly is it? Does it really work that well? I have never removed the wallpaper in any house I have been in, afraid to find out I couldnt get the glue off and then it would look worse that what I already have.



TSP is trisodium phosphate. It has long been used to clean walls and woodwork prior to painting. I've removed lots of wallpaper, including very old thick wallpaper. It comes off, but it may take some work and time. Steaming really makes the job easier. Steamers are available to rent for about $25 a day

Trisodium phosphate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## granite-girl (Nov 3, 2009)

I've heard of people using fabric softener (like Downey) to remove wallpaper.  A little fabric softener & hot water.  I don't know if that was for the glue or the paper tho'.  Worth a try.  My husband was pretty successfull with that.  He used to prepare houses for resale.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 3, 2009)

This is exactly why I don't care for wall paper. If it wasn't sized before papering it's going to be a pain. I have in the past used hot water and a sponge to get the glue off. Be careful not to over saturate the plaster with water. It's very doable if you take your time and have a little patience. try a test area out of high visibility and see whats going to work for you.


----------



## stevensonjames88 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hot water with a little bit of vinegar.This works for us here.


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Steaming and tsp is the way to go. Solvents like diff are very labor intensive and your still have to use tsp to get any remaining residue off.


----------

